# BBS RS 771 center caps



## twin (Nov 22, 2005)

*BBS RS 771 center caps & refurbishing*

Is #56.24.100 right part number of BBS red/gold center caps for BBS RS 771?


----------



## twin (Nov 22, 2005)

Caps came with courier (from BBS Japan) and these #56.24.100's are perfect fit.
Plan is to polish lips and paint inserts look like BBS diamond black.
As there is no paint code for that paint (painted by layers) found picture of LM-DBK's in an BMW Space Gray (A52/Space Gray) and looks quite similar (any other paints to match BBS DBK?):









After wheels are refurbished will mount 165/45 Nankang NS-2 tyres on them.


----------



## matty-v (Aug 3, 2011)

what wheels are they?


----------

